# The Barber (Another oldie)



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A Guy stuck his head into a barbershop and asked, 'How long before I can get a haircut?
The barber looked around the shop full of customers and said, 'About 2 hours.'

The guy left.

A few days later, the same guy stuck his head in the door and asked, 'How long before I can get a haircut?'

The barber looked around at the shop and said, 'About 3 hours.'

The guy left.

A week later, the same guy stuck his head in the shop and asked, 'How long before I can get a haircut?'

The barber looked around the shop and said, 'About an hour and a half' .

The guy left

The barber turned to his friend and said, 'Hey, Bob, do me a favour , follow him and see where he goes. He keeps asking how long he has to wait for a haircut, but he never comes back.'

A little while later, Bob returned to the shop, laughing hysterically.

The barber asked, 'So, where does he go when he leaves?'

Bob looked up, wiped the tears from his eyes and said...

'Your house'


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

A good one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Very good


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Thats why they keep asking me!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: Excellent.


----------

